# Nets @ Raptors, Feb. 14th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #53, 14 February 2007
New Jersey Nets [25-28] @ Toronto Raptors [28-24]
7:00 PM EST, The Score, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-nets-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1417.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba_g_carter_268.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1227.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0428.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0256.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
The injuries continue to pile-up for the New Jersey Nets, losers in five of their
last ten, with All-Star Jason Kidd succumbing to a strain and sitting out a back-
to-back with the Spurs and Raptors. The Nets were blown-out at home last night to
the tune of a 107-82 defeat at the hands of the visiting San Antonio Spurs, paced
by the 7-of-9 shooting of former MVP Tim Duncan. A few states over, in Illinois, 
the Toronto Raptors won a nail-biter at the United Center, narrowly escaping the 
forfeit of a ten-point lead to win 111-110 on two key Chris Bosh free throws. Bosh
led the Raptors with 25 points and 14 rebounds in the win, putting Toronto at a 
marvelous 5-1 record in February and 20-6 since the new year. On Wednesday the 
grudge match between the Raps and Nets reaches chapter four. The home team has
won every game of the series this season. With both teams playing back-to-backs
bench depth will play a pivotal role, putting the depleted Nets at a disadvantage.
The boo-birds will be out for a 7:00 PM tip, broadcast nationally on The Score and
on the Fan590.com. Some of the Raptors have a vacation coming up for the All-
Star break while others, including Bosh, Bargnani, and Garbajosa, are on their way to
Sin City. Either way there is no excuse for conserving any energy in this one. Should
the Raptors win, they will extend their lead in the Atlantic Division to 4.5 games and
even the season series--something that might prove valuable when playoff seedings
are determined. Obviously there is much more to this game than any single player.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Haha, I love the pic of Vince with his head down. 

Anyways, I don't think Kidd is playing, is he? If now, I think we have a very good chance (unless Vince explodes on us). But it is a back-to-back, so hopefully we can stay fresh and get that 4.5 games division lead that we definitely need.

Good night everyone! :cheers:


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

both teams are playing the second game of a back to back, Nets got blown out and Raps had to play tough to the very end so maybe Nets have a little more energy. If Kidd isnt playing though thats a huge advantage for the Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Biggest game of the season. Let's go Raptors!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Yeah, this is one of those games that actually IS very important, not just because of the storyline.

The Raps need to come out hard and fast and snuff out any hope right away. Get the crowd into it. Start stringing together threes and take their heart like we did last time.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

By the way, we're not the Bulls.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

heard on the radio that the game might be cancelled due to severe weather.. and a later date might be reschedualed in. Though it is to early to determine whether it might be cancelled.. as for now, the whole altantic region is caved in and no flight is permitted. only time will tell.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

I got 2 , 170$ tickets to this game


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

TJ Ford said:


> Anyways, I don't think Kidd is playing, is he?


I've heard he's out for the 2 games (SA and us), which effectively is till the AS break.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

slash_010 said:


> heard on the radio that the game might be cancelled due to severe weather.. and a later date might be reschedualed in. Though it is to early to determine whether it might be cancelled.. as for now, the whole altantic region is caved in and no flight is permitted. only time will tell.


It better ****ing not be! Nothing in Canada gets cancelled over snow.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully we dont let up for the all star break i think sam is gonna ride them hard his game


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Man if this game is cancelled that would totally suck. I got tickets for this game too, and I've been looking forward to it forever. Raps shouldn't have much problem with this one too since everyone is out.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

HaHaHaHA Speedy
I Like That VC PIC!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

****, I'm starting to get angry at this so called storm, people in mtl are acting like an avalanche is gonna happend. We survived a ****ing ice storm for crying out loud. We are not Denver ****.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

slash_010 said:


> heard on the radio that the game might be cancelled due to severe weather.. and a later date might be reschedualed in. Though it is to early to determine whether it might be cancelled.. as for now, the whole altantic region is caved in and no flight is permitted. only time will tell.


Ahh, no, we need this!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

As a nets fan, I will be soooo happy if this game is canceled! If it is rescheduled, it will most likely be at the end of the season. Hopefully we will have a healthy roster. Assuming the records are similiar, this could end up being the most important game of the season. VC in toronto, battle for the division, raptors trying to tie the series, what a game it would be. But i dought it gets canceled and the nets will get blown out because marcus williams has no confidence as a starter.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I would like the raps to beat the Nets with Kidd, just so we can't say that this or that contributed to the outcome. 

Marcus Williams was good last night with 10 assists against the Spurs, he did however also shoot 4/14.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

i don't see this going any other way then a 15 or 20 point victory margin for toronto if not more. the importance and significance is out the window with j-kidd not playing. VC is gonna get tormented by the fans tonight.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

hahaha lovin that link you put to VC's picture!

Anyway, the Raptors bigs NEED to establish a presence against the Nets. The Nets always make the most out of what little they have up front by hustling, crashing boards (and fouling and flopping, but that's another topic altogether). Last time Mikki Moore dominated us on the glass, can't let that happen again. Bosh needs to play like he did against the Bulls inside and rebounding.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What is the weather like in Toronto, guys? Airport open?

Please tell me this game is still on.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

It is snowing very hard here in New Jersey so the game getting cancelled could be likely unless nets are already in toronto.

But good luck none the less.

Edit: Just heard that many airports had shut down early last night.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ I would imagine they would've flown out after last nights game.


Does anyone know if the Raptors got back from Chicago?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I just read a post in the Nets forum from our own adhir1 that claims both teams arrived in Toronto today instead of last night.

I don't care if the ACC is empty--we have to play the game tonight!


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

In Chucks blog, he states that the raptors arrived to Toronto at 3 AM. So we should be ok i suppose.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Hell yes, should be an awesome game despite the weather. I doubt people will miss a game they paid big money for.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I just read a post in the Nets forum from our own adhir1 that claims both teams arrived in Toronto today instead of last night.
> 
> I don't care if the ACC is empty--we have to play the game tonight!


Hell yeah. I still think the ACC will be packed. People would line up in the snow to watch this one.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

JoeOtter15 said:


> and the nets will get blown out because marcus williams has no confidence as a starter.


and because marcus williams is a rookie, who is just overhyped now and as a player in the future.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I cant believe your pic of Vince. It doesnt matter if Kidd is there or not and you win. You will never really beat us until you beat us with our big 4.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I cant believe your pic of Vince. It doesnt matter if Kidd is there or not and you win. You will never really beat us until you beat us with our big 4.


http://www.nba.com/games/20051203/TORNJN/boxscore.html

Been there, done that.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I didnt say the Raps were incapable of doing it. I just said that it doesnt count for much when you beat a team without 3 of their starters. Also maybe that game had a little to do with our bench.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't ****ing wait for this game to start, I'm so pumped up. It's going to be INTENSE! We _have_ to take this game! I hope that the snow won't hold anyone back.

*Let's Go Raptors!*


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> I just read a post in the Nets forum from our own adhir1 that claims both teams arrived in Toronto today instead of last night.
> 
> I don't care if the ACC is empty--we have to play the game tonight!


yep..i know toronto left Chicago earlier this morning...and the weather in toronto is now very nice..the sun is shining and the snow stopped at like 12, giving both teams (even if they lefts later) ample time...the flight in from Chitown is like 1hr 20mins or something...Jersey is prolly around the same....GAME ON....RIP JERSEY (for tonight atleast)


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

The ACC will be packed full again, and the atmosphere will be great. Let's hear the boos!


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

with no j-kidd this should be a blowout win.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *boooyyy* every Raptor fans favorite time of year

:none:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

damn it, even a game this big TSN or Rogers SN coudln't get it?


argh


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I cant believe your pic of Vince. It doesnt matter if Kidd is there or not and you win. You will never really beat us until you beat us with our big 4.


Honestly, do you think we will really freaking care about your excuses anymore. Were going to the playoffs because of our record.... even in your dream world had all the Nets been healthy and you had a better record... were still going to the playoffs.

So quite honestly, drop the excuses. Your excuses are irrelevant... we don't care...

I don't care how many injuries you had... I don't care about beating the Nets (although it indirectly infers we will make the playoffs, since the Nets are a top 2 team in the divsion)... I only care that we make the playoffs. And were making them whether the Nets are 40-10 right now or 10-40 right now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Phenom Z28 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *boooyyy* every Raptor fans favorite time of year
> 
> :none:


Nope.

This game is important because we are in first place and playing our divisional rivals, to take a 4.5 game lead. It's not about beating Vince like it was in the past, its about beating the Nets.

Let me ask u this:

a) Are there more posts saying that we must win this game to to beat the Nets and take a lead in our division

or

b) I want to beat Vince posts.

Right now, as of today, it is convincingly a). Not surprising that a Vince fanboy is wrong about Toronto fans again.


This game has nothing to do with Vince (or very little)... its about solidifying our lead in the Atlantic***

*** BTW, if you want to question the logic of my post, by referening my comments to VinceDunkedonzo don't bother because there is a simple logical retort.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

from the look of the warm ups the Raps are gonna wear the red uniform tonight


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Dee-Zy said:


> damn it, even a game this big TSN or Rogers SN coudln't get it?
> 
> 
> argh


The Score > TSN or Rogers SportsNet

The Score actually focuses a lot on basketball while the other two has hockey as their top priorities.

About an hour until tipoff and with Kidd out, the Nets better get ready for a Valentine's Day massacre!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Unos, dos, tres, catorce...


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

yay, game time and its not postponed. Loved that intro, before it was all Carter and now its a team effort.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Looked like we might start a bit slow, thankfully that isn't the case. Garbo is shooting the lights out as he has been of late. Carter cold, as expected.

I want to see another big game from Bargnani tonight.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Did anyone catch Vince mocking/questioning the 'MVP' chants (if that's what he was doing)?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

oh my lord. this is glorious.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

rautins is really laying it on carter. everything hes said about him tonight has bascially been about how much of a quitter vince is.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ras said:


> Did anyone catch Vince mocking/questioning the 'MVP' chants (if that's what he was doing)?


He was. Then Bosh took a charge on him the next possession.



Raps off to a good start. Lawrence Frank actually laying-off the time-outs a bit.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

nice crowd turnout for tonight game despite the weather


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm confused as to why Mo didn't give teh ball to Jose and just took it in for the basket.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mo Pete with another three! Mo's on fire!

39-33 Raps.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

haha, vince fretting over his face.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and mo pete keeps getting better. he's looking comfortable handling the ball for crying out loud. this man has value- here's hoping we make use of it. and the guy can shoot.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

House is on fire


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

The crowd is really getting into it and so fair VC hasn't done much.

Jose is looking pumped too.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

We need to close out on those three-point shooters. House and Nachbar are very hot right now. And understandably so, because they are wide open!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think both teams are probably surprised the Nets have 51 points going into the break.

Good showing so far for our point guards.

Still waiting for someone else to wake up. Bosh had a nice first frame but has been quiet.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice 10pt lead @ the half...This team should have every team in the East nervous if they have to see them in the playoffs


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

carter heating up, 4 point game


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3 for 3 carter/parker show!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

lol bargnani with some pwnage right there


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I knew that was good when I saw the rook catch it! Raptor Ball at it's best


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mago to beat the third quarter. Magical.


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bargnani for threeee to end the third quarter! Oh my god! BARGNANI!

93-86 Raps!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Mo' P for 3! assist Bosh

T.O. Nets


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

bargs to bosh for 2

bargs for three

2 'B' all stars, that's how we roll in T.O....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I rather watch Tj pick a part the Nets, but Jose is doing a fine job


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

shot was blocked, bad inbound, & now 8sec...can I take back my Jose comment? Good thing the Nets cashed in a while ago


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> shot was blocked, bad inbound, & now 8sec...can I take back my Jose comment? Good thing the Nets cashed in a while ago



no worries...as long as we win :clap2:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

wheres that Carter fanboy? I thought he wanted to say something to us.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

These are Chris's shots to take, let him take them!


----------



## Zoltan (May 24, 2006)

i got a bad feeling about this... <,<



kk A.parker made it go away.. lol


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> wheres that Carter fanboy? I thought he wanted to say something to us.


"But, but, but we didn't have kid and Krstic and RJ and VC had mental issues and the Nets rule and the Raps suck, I have all the facts that you can't understand"

It'll be something like that I'm sure.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice shoes Chris! wow, those are damn flashy, didn't help you make that last FT though.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

does the guy williams (Nets) think it's the 1st quarter? Anyway, another quality win for the Raps @ the ACC

I like the fan in the "Quitter" jersey


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

*makes salami and cheese sandwich*


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

They had Mikki Moore. According to them he's like Sheed without the attitude.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, I'm not watching on TV right now, but how come we just had two backcourt turnovers?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Biggggggg win.

Seemed like Toronto was on vacation already, but 120 points? I can live with that.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Vince sucks he should go to the D league argument over.


I think I found my new sig!

Great win by the Raps. The division lead is getting closer and closer to a lock...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Big win for the Raps. I'm surprised the Nets kept it close (at times) without Kidd.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

We were flat for 3 quarters, just didn't seem to be very excited about this game....Well I ll take a double digit win any day


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

A win is a win. An important one at that.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Big win for the Raps. I'm surprised the Nets kept it close (at times) without Kidd.


Both teams looked liked the mailed this one in during parts of the game. A lot of really stupid TO's like eight seconds or traveling.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Quite a few careless turnovers, but at the end of the day, a win is a win.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Awesome. Give the Nets some credit, they were able to hit some shots. The Raptors are just vastly superior right now. 

Nice post-game with Chris. What character. 

I'm looking forward to AS weekend but not as much as I am the Cavs. Bring em on. This team is just coming together and they surely aren't about to let down at this point in the season.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

So if I'm not wrong, we have a 4 game edge on NJ in Atlantic?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

TJ Ford said:


> So if I'm not wrong, we have a 4 game edge on NJ in Atlantic?


4.5 to be exact


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ Ford said:


> So if I'm not wrong, we have a 4 game edge on NJ in Atlantic?


4.5, so you are wrong, but in a good way.


Also, Chicago lost tonight. I think that slides Toronto into fourth overall in the East (did somebody say home court advantage?!).


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

shookem said:


> Both teams looked liked the mailed this one in during parts of the game. A lot of really stupid TO's like eight seconds or traveling.


Yeah, 12 turnovers for the raps, 15 for the Nets...as a Nets fan I'm happy the allstar break is coming up now.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

Grats, Raps.

Vast improvement this season. Hopefully it is a battle for the atlantic.

(from a nets fan)


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Looking over at the Nets section they sound like us 2 years ago when it comes to Vince seems like there fed up


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, 12 turnovers for the raps, 15 for the Nets...as a Nets fan I'm happy the allstar break is coming up now.


And as a Raps fan I think it's a great time for the ASB as well.

Both teams could use a rest but I'm glad TO is going into this on a high note.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A thank you to the Nets fans who came on our forum to discuss basketball in a mature fashion.

A wag of the finger to Raps fans who couldn't do the same.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

speedythief said:


> A thank you to the Nets fans who came on our forum to discuss basketball in a mature fashion.
> 
> A wag of the finger to Raps fans who couldn't do the same.


I always look forward to the Raps/Nets game threads. It really shows you who knows what they're talking about and who's just here to cause problems.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

shookem said:


> And as a Raps fan I think it's a great time for the ASB as well.
> 
> Both teams could use a rest but I'm glad TO is going into this on a high note.


See, I was thinking of it from the other side for the Raps. They're rolling along right now, and a big break like that might throw things off.

I mean, there's no way of knowing if that'll happen or not, but with how they're playing I'd want the games to just keep on coming.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Also, Chicago lost tonight. I think that slides Toronto into fourth overall in the East (did somebody say home court advantage?!).


division champ still gets home-court in the first rd if i'm not mistaken. i think the seedings only get re-shuffled for the second rd... but wait. i'm actually not sure about that anymore. are _you_ sure?

hopefully it'll be moot by the time april rolls around.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ballocks said:


> division champ still gets home-court in the first rd if i'm not mistaken. i think the seedings only get re-shuffled for the second rd... but wait. i'm actually not sure about that anymore. are _you_ sure?
> 
> hopefully it'll be moot by the time april rolls around.
> 
> peace


I thought what you thought but I have read elsewhere that, along with allowing another team into the top four besides a division leader, home court advantage is now based on overall record. For sure I could be mistaken.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007021428



> Carter was booed every time he touched the ball. He finished 5-for-15 from the field.
> 
> Bosh also had nine rebounds and six assists. After fans chanted 'MVP!, MVP' for Bosh in the fist half, Carter mouthed the words 'Come on, MVP?'


How can you not hate this guy? :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yup, home court always goes by record. Last year Denver played on the road to the Clippers in the first round even though they won the division.

PS: Carter sucks.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

they kept it close but it never felt like they were actually in it.

BTW what the hell is wrong with vince? he disrespects chris bosh and then he laughs at mopete when the nets are down by 10+ points. will the guy ever learn.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007021428
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not hate this guy? :laugh:


Yeah, later on he laughed at MoPete when he was pumping up the crowd, and laughed his way to the bench with his team down double digits. Nets, trade Vince now because you're going nowhere with him.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yeah, later on he laughed at MoPete when he was pumping up the crowd, and laughed his way to the bench with his team down double digits. Nets, trade Vince now because you're going nowhere with him.



thats was even worse. because its a slap in the face to your own team. it makes it look like you dont give a ****. can you even imagine chris bosh, tim duncan, kevin garnett etc...giggling and making stupid jokes while there team is getting hammered.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I had never heard the story Leo told either, about Vince (while he was still a Rap) throwing a towel at Bosh at the bench while he was coming to the bench, and saying something along the lines of, 'it will all be over soon,' and laughing. Bosh was apparently pissed, and wouldn't even comment on it after the game. I'm glad Bosh knows that you don't just give up no matter how grim it looks, and that he doesn't respect that type of attitude.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ras said:


> I had never heard the story Leo told either, about Vince (while he was still a Rap) throwing a towel at Bosh at the bench while he was coming to the bench, and saying something along the lines of, 'it will all be over soon,' and laughing. Bosh was apparently pissed, and wouldn't even comment on it after the game. I'm glad Bosh knows that you don't just give up no matter how grim it looks, and that he doesn't respect that type of attitude.


Yeah, I was pretty surprised with the other half of the story that they have been holding back for a while, now.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Yup, home court always goes by record. Last year Denver played on the road to the Clippers in the first round even though they won the division.


yup, you guys are right. don't know if i forgot or i never knew. but thanks.

gotta start winning games now. 

peace


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Bargnani 31 minutes *0* rebounds. :nonono:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

ballocks said:


> yup, you guys are right. don't know if i forgot or i never knew. but thanks.
> 
> gotta start winning games now.
> 
> peace


Yeah, really. What is the deal with the Raptors these days, anyways? Time to wake up and start winning some ballgames, guys. Another year like this and our team will be moved to a proper sprawling metropolis, like Albuquerque.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I did not say one thing about this game being ours after Kidd was out. I expected the same thing as last night. Vince getting triple teamed. Frank putting in House and Boki to make up for the loss of his points but the draw back being they cannot play defense. I did not expect much from the Nets with one starter on the floor. Congrats to you Raps fans I really enjoyed the signs but I do not count this game for much.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I did not say one thing about this game being ours after Kidd was out. I expected the same thing as last night. Vince getting triple teamed. Frank putting in House and Boki to make up for the loss of his points but the draw back being they cannot play defense. I did not expect much from the Nets with one starter on the floor. Congrats to you Raps fans I really enjoyed the signs but I do not count this game for much.


Don't back pedal to fast you might trip


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oz0kGWU1U_U"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Oz0kGWU1U_U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I cant believe your pic of Vince. It doesnt matter if Kidd is there or not and you win. You will never really beat us until you beat us with our big 4.





vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I didnt say the Raps were incapable of doing it. I just said that it doesnt count for much when you beat a team without 3 of their starters. Also maybe that game had a little to do with our bench.


Yeah I mean right before the game here I completley am showing you guys off.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Yeah I mean right before the game here I completley am showing you guys off.


In the end it doesn't really matter whether or not you count it or not, all that matters is that it adds another win to our win column and further increase our gap.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

overall, i see this as a good performance. we were lucky, too, in that we were playing the back end of a back-to-back versus an opponent that was in a similar position- if not worse with all their injuries- (that doesn't happen too often) but it was a good performance nonetheless. it felt like we had control of the outcome throughout and none of the shots hit by nachbar or house seemed particularly meaningful.

the crowd brought fantastic energy again and if any of you were there tonight, you definitely deserve some rep. this was an important game for every reason imaginable (aside from the sideshow) and i'm glad the sixth raptor came to the floor tonight.

lawrence frank games have always bugged me- i think anyone out of the carlisle school of sapping energy from the event has always bugged me- but i'm glad we came out with the win, anyway, and partly for that reason. keep 'em coming, guys, and enjoy the break.

peace


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I know he's a net...but dont you just love Mikki Moore? I absolutely love this guy. He brings lots of energy to the team and i think he's a rare player. You dont see lots of players like him anymore. In my mind he's probably in the top 10 most underated players in the league but other than that...Carter sucks. Bosh rules. RAPS WIN! YEAH BABY ATLANTIC IS OURS!


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I konw it countsas a win but I dont feel the Raps beat the Nets. To beat the Nets youneed to beat the heart of the franchise Jason Kidd. I am still banking on next year. This years torture never ends.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

You should start to compile a list of excuses to use when the Nets lose to the Raps. Its going to happen a lot over the next few years.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I konw it countsas a win but I dont feel the Raps beat the Nets. To beat the Nets youneed to beat the heart of the franchise Jason Kidd. I am still banking on next year. This years torture never ends.


wait wait wait, I though you were the one that said the Nets will win the Atlantic division *this*year. Your memory must be as bad as Vince's fadeaway jumper.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

about Mikki Moore.. i never knew the guy can shoot.. 
some props to that..


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I konw it countsas a win but I dont feel the Raps beat the Nets. To beat the Nets youneed to beat the heart of the franchise *Jason Kidd*. I am still banking on next year. This years torture never ends.


really? cause we already did that this season.


----------



## ABargnani (Dec 16, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> wait wait wait, I though you were the one that said the Nets will win the Atlantic division *this*year. Your memory must be as bad as Vince's fadeaway jumper.


He also said the Nets will make it to the 2nd round and the Raptors will not make the playoffs at all... a week ago?.
:lol: 

anywayssss. good win.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

chocolove said:


> You should start to compile a list of excuses to use when the Nets lose to the Raps. Its going to happen a lot over the next few years.


Let's be real, when Vince signs wherever will give him the most money, Charlotte etc., this guy will free agent fan his way onto the Bobcats bandwagon.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> wait wait wait, I though you were the one that said the Nets will win the Atlantic division *this*year. Your memory must be as bad as Vince's fadeaway jumper.


lol this is a weird comment

if the Nets were not decapitated with Kidd / RJ / Kristic being injured, i can bet a Raptors fan any day that they would make the playoffs and would beat the Raptors more than the other way around

not that i dislike either team but the Nets are just better if they were in good health


and VC's fadeaway is not bad he made quite a few long distance threes in the 2nd half, hes a great player a 25/5/5 guy that can explode offensively and i just love his penetration and dunks

but i am a Raptors fan and i do not hate a great player no matter how low his character may be


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> lol this is a weird comment
> 
> if the Nets were not decapitated with Kidd / RJ / Kristic being injured, i can bet a Raptors fan any day that they would make the playoffs and would beat the Raptors more than the other way around
> 
> ...


The thing is the dude said that last week, when he knew all those players (except Kidd) were out. Let's face it, even if Kidd played tonight he's not iron man himself and would probably succumb to an injury sooner or later this year. Vince's fadeaway jumper sucked tonight, that was the reference. He's not a great player, great players play with dignity.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Good win for the Raps although it was some terrible defense against a team who shouldn't even break 85 points. Of course the points are going to come from somewhere, but against a team with only 1 starter that's pretty disappointing. 

Anyhow, I think Raptor fans need to ease up on the booing a bit, it was a long time ago and we are headed in the right direction while the Nets age. It is understandable the first few times a player returns, but I mean it was a long time ago. They just seem really boo happy.

Anyhow I have some pics from the game but I gotta upload. Hopefully I can get those up soon. 

Heres to the Raptors finally playing well. Have fun in Sin City boys.


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh, and what was this story you guys said Leo told about Vince when he said something to Bosh when he was still a raptor?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Timbaland said:


> Oh, and what was this story you guys said Leo told about Vince when he said something to Bosh when he was still a raptor?


something along the lines of the raps were being blown out and vince threw a towel in Bosh face and told chris don't worry about it rookie it will all be over soon and chris threw the towel on the floor and said something about getting better


----------



## syknys (Jun 25, 2004)

^I remember that game, but I think Leo was spinning things a little bit with his commentary. Bosh rolled his ankle during the game and was taken out. When he was sitting on the bench in pain, Vince threw the towel at his head and Bosh, looking PO'd, threw it back. Pretty sure he was only kidding around about the injury and nothing more at the time....you know, like what brothers do. But tonight, he was just classless.

Anyway, great win by the Raps!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I konw it countsas a win but I dont feel the Raps beat the Nets. To beat the Nets youneed to beat the heart of the franchise Jason Kidd. I am still banking on next year. This years torture never ends.


you are right, it shouldn't count as a win.

i have emailed david stern to count last nights game as 1/3 of a win because Kidd wasn't playing.

please. weak weak excuse. 

raps beat the nets last night, end of story. woulda coulda shoulda doesn't count. maybe next time. 

as for VC, get a life man, stop hating. i bet it irks him to see the raps winning. looks good on him, have fun in Charlotte, loser.

i will now retire to the nets forum where i will surely get a warning for baiting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I know he's a net...but dont you just love Mikki Moore? I absolutely love this guy. He brings lots of energy to the team and i think he's a rare player. You dont see lots of players like him anymore. In my mind he's probably in the top 10 most underated players in the league but other than that...Carter sucks. Bosh rules. RAPS WIN! YEAH BABY ATLANTIC IS OURS!


Mikki has been a very nice surprise for us this year. Coming into the season, I wasn't expecting anything other then an extra 6 fouls from him, or to be out there for garbage time, but he's defintiely stepped up. 

He's said he wants to come back next year, and would even take a pay cut to finish out his career with Kidd and Vince...but we'll see how that goes. I have a feeling there are going to be teams offering him a lot of money (because big men always get overpaid)...but it's nice to see a guy who's been in and out of the league, jumping from team to team for all these years finally getting a chance to shine.



kirk_2003 said:


> about Mikki Moore.. i never knew the guy can shoot..
> some props to that..


Yeah, he's been knocking down the jumper a lot lately. I had no clue either, but I'm not going to complain.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

A win is a win.

For the Raps to be an elite team they need to win games like last night, even if they perform poorly, even if the other team is handicapped.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Nets @ Raptors, Feb. 14th Torrid Toronto shows no mercy to rivals*

*Torrid Toronto shows no mercy to rivals*

MICHAEL GRANGE

TORONTO — The Toronto Raptors, greatest team ever?

Well, no. The nod will still have to go to one of the Bill Russell-era Boston Celtics teams, the Magic Johnson-led Los Angeles Lakers or the Chicago Bulls dynasty of a decade ago.

But the Raptors keep taking tests and passing them, making them at the very least a contender, even at this stage of the season, for the greatest Raptors team ever.

Granted it's a short, sad list, but why let details spoil the fun? If you did, you might look at Toronto's 120-109 win over the visiting New Jersey Nets and wonder what the big deal was.
http://www.globesports.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070214.wsptraptors14/GSStory/GlobeSportsBasketball/home


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes lets compare. So Kidd RJ Kristic are out take that level of talent and subtract it from the Raptors. Then give these 3 back to the Nets and we would see what a joke a Net Rap game like that would be. I never said the Nets cannot win the divison. Its in my sig. My opinion have not changed at all. But if you give the Raps 8 injuries 5 major ones I dont think they would be anything but mediocre right now. When the Raps beat Kidd the Nets were missing Kristic and RJ was injured.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Speaking of fadeaways how about these fadeaways!http://youtube.com/watch?v=56yUF-hYQ24


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

hey, if you want him to shoot fadeaways all day that is fine with everyone here at the Raptors forum. The more fadeaways he shoots the bigger that gap becomes between the 2 teams. So go for it, I ain't saying anything.


----------



## Babe Ruth (Dec 6, 2006)

Great win for the Raptors, personally I expected a little more from the Nets, even though Kidd was out, but Carter had a horrible game, except in the third quarter. We're currently four games ahead of the Nets in the division. This win really helped us, and hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Carter had a hoepless game cause no one can make shots while triple teamed.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Yes lets compare. So Kidd RJ Kristic are out take that level of talent and subtract it from the Raptors. Then give these 3 back to the Nets and we would see what a joke a Net Rap game like that would be. I never said the Nets cannot win the divison. Its in my sig. My opinion have not changed at all. But if you give the Raps 8 injuries 5 major ones I dont think they would be anything but mediocre right now. When the Raps beat Kidd the Nets were missing Kristic and RJ was injured.


A player missing two games is a major injury. Good god man, give it up.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

ATM said:


> Let's be real, when Vince signs wherever will give him the most money, Charlotte etc., this guy will free agent fan his way onto the Bobcats bandwagon.


Ok well if thats the case he will stay with the Nets. No other franchise has as much as the Nets to sign Vince except Charlotte. If you think Charlotte will spend their 25 ill on Vince instead of giving their young rebuilding franchise players money you are just being stupid.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

JuniorNoboa said:


> A player missing two games is a major injury. Good god man, give it up.


Allright well I reember typing 5 of the 8 are major injuries. I do not remeber typing Kidd's injury was major. Thanks for straightining me out. 
Major ones
RJ's ankle injury affected preformence missing about a month
Kristic's knee injury out for most of season
Cliffy's knee injury out for about 2 months
House's knee injury out for about 2 months
Boone's shoulder injury out for about 2 months
minor ones
Kidd's back injury
Collin's knee injury
William's hand injury
We havent seen the whole Nets healthy once this season.Last season we were a 49 win team with a horrible bench and a worse Kidd. This could have been a 55 win year.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20061222/LALNJN/boxscore.html

The Nets were 11-15 with all of their starters playing; 4 games below .500.

They are 25-29 now; 4 games below .500. No better, no worse.

The injuries have made no difference at all in the standings since Krstic went down for the season.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok nice try Speedytheif but we had a much weaker bench without Cliffy and House. Carter and Kidd were mentally stressed with their relationships and RJ one of the big 4 was injured and hurt his preformence dramaticlly. I will say it again. This team is based on the big 3. If one gets injured its a major draw back.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Allright well I reember typing 5 of the 8 are major injuries. I do not remeber typing Kidd's injury was major. Thanks for straightining me out.
> Major ones
> RJ's ankle injury affected preformence missing about a month
> Kristic's knee injury out for most of season
> ...


i hear you man, don't forget carter's 'missing balls' injury...

(don't worry i'm only doing this with the best intentions, carter still has a good place in raptor's history)


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

vincedunkedonzo2 go post in the Nets thread please.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Ok nice try Speedytheif but we had a much weaker bench without Cliffy and House. Carter and Kidd were mentally stressed with their relationships and RJ one of the big 4 was injured and hurt his preformence dramaticlly. I will say it again. This team is based on the big 3. If one gets injured its a major draw back.


Excuses excuses...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Ok well if thats the case he will stay with the Nets. No other franchise has as much as the Nets to sign Vince except Charlotte. If you think Charlotte will spend their 25 ill on Vince instead of giving their young rebuilding franchise players money you are just being stupid.


Larry Bird rule... read up on it sometime or you might look stupid... again.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Ok nice try Speedytheif but we had a much weaker bench without Cliffy and House. Carter and Kidd were mentally stressed with their relationships and RJ one of the big 4 was injured and hurt his preformence dramaticlly. I will say it again. This team is based on the big 3. If one gets injured its a major draw back.


So you say your team is highly dependent on the bench... but then you say it is all based on the Big 3... make up your mind. Thanks.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Allright well I reember typing 5 of the 8 are major injuries. I do not remeber typing Kidd's injury was major. Thanks for straightining me out.
> Major ones
> RJ's ankle injury affected preformence missing about a month
> Kristic's knee injury out for most of season
> ...


Injuries to players which have a neglibile above replacement value such as House, Robinson, Boone are logically not major injuries.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I recall Bosh missing games with an injury as well as Ford, Fred Jones, Pape Sow, Mo Pete, Jose Calderon....even Bargnani has sat out a game or two.....I guess we are doing very well considering all the ijuries we have had as a team:biggrin:


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

I mean this teams core is the big 3. Thats where the succes comes from. We need help from the bench also they are important too.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I mean this teams core is the big 3. Thats where the succes comes from. We need help from the bench also they are important too.


Yea, we get you. Can we stop this endless argument over Vince and the Nets? 

:sadbanana:


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Really but thats funny I didnt know these players missed months.


----------

